# Probleme connexion hotmail & facebook



## flyfly31 (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a me connecter a ma boite hotmail, ni a mon compte facebook depuis mon macbook.
Le message d'erreur sur hotmail est :

Windows Live Network n'est pas disponible à partir de ce site pour l'une des raisons suivantes :
Ce site connaît peut-être un problème
Le site ne fait peut-être pas partie de Windows Live Network

Sur facebook, ils se contente de rester sur la page connexion, où je dois rentrer mon adresse mail, et mon mot de passe, inlassablement sans que jamais cela ne fonctionne.

J'ai fait tout les forums, et donc supprimé les cookies, vider le cache, reinitialiser safari, essayer de me connecter sur hotmail en essayant plusieurs lien (hotmail.com, live.com ...)
Un chose bizarre, j'arrive a me connecter a mon "compte msn" c'est à dire que je peux changer mon mot de passe (ce que j'ai fait), je vois ma question secrete et tout et tout, mais des que je clique sur hotmail, celà m'affiche ce message d'erreur.

Ensuite je me suis connecter sur le PC de ma mere, donc meme réseau wifi, avec safari aussi, et la sur le PC je peux ouvrir ma boite mail sans probleme, ainsi que mon facebook.
Donc le probleme viendrai du Macbook ??
Cela fait seuleument 2jours que je l'ai, je n'ai rien touché, hier ca marchait, aujourd'hui ca ne marche plus !

Auriez vous une idée ? 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## edd72 (28 Septembre 2010)

L'appareil qui délivre le Wifi en question est-il bien en mode routeur? (en gros, dis-nous quelle box de quel FAI tu utilises)


----------



## flyfly31 (28 Septembre 2010)

Mon FAI est Alice

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

Ca y est !

J'ai trouvé, c'est tout bete! J'avais installé l'antivirus (virus barrier X6), et en fait e desactivant la fonction filtre cookies, ca remarche!!!
C'est tout de meme bizarre étant donné que , l'antivirus était actif hier aussi...

En tout cas merci !


----------

